# Taper jig for us lazy folks



## mrtrim

"普通话/普通話 lol good review


----------



## Blake

I could use one of these. Thanks for the review.


----------



## cajunpen

Good review - is there anything that locks the piece of wood to the jig - or is it necessary to clamp the wood tight to the jig?


----------



## Karson

Good review.

Never used one. But I might actually have one. I think. Maybe. Not sure.


----------



## sIKE

cajunpen

Not sure of what youare asking. If you clamped the piece to the jig, the clap would be in the path of the blad. There is a stock holder for the bottom of the piece. You use the handle to puch the piece through while keeping downward pressure on the stock.


----------



## cajunpen

Thanks sIKE, that answered my question.


----------



## Grumpy

Thats cheap at $15 but like Karson I have never used one.


----------



## Russel

I got me one of dem dere jigs and it can do what it's asked. However, the scale it rather tiny so my old eyes don't see it so good and like Bill was asking, there is no mechanism to keep the work piece tight to the jig. I have found it a problem at times. It would be nice if there were a way to keep the work piece tighter to the jig. Still, I have one and I've used it. And, you can't beat the price.


----------



## Betsy

I don't like this particular jig for the reason Russell mentions , there is nothing to hold it down. You push it through was a tall handle, but only about 1/2" or so of the corner of your workpiece is actually being used to hold the piece as it is being pushed. I much prefer making a taper jig when I need one out of scrape so I can use a hold done to keep my board firmly in place so that no kickback will decide that today's my day. Making my own also gives me a more accurate, repeatable cut due to the hold down, my piece won't shift.


----------



## PanamaJack

Sears has one like this, except it's black in color and $19.99. (model# 3233) Nice review, nicer price point.


----------



## rikkor

I got mine from Sears about fifteen years ago. It is simple to use.


----------



## sIKE

Besty cann we see a pic of your and your hold down solution? I am very interested in seeing it.


----------



## motthunter

this works. I have one similar and it does most everything I want it to. Sometimes a shop made jig is best.. As cheap as taper jigs are relatively cheap.. they are always good to have in the shop


----------



## Betsy

I'll try to get a picture of one I use this week to show you.


----------



## sIKE

The Rockler one is on sale this weekend, you can get it for 14.99 and with free shipping….


----------



## MSRiverdog

I bought one a few years ago, it comes in really handy, it's on sale a lot.


----------

